# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  FTDI & Loopback connector

## marcina

> Sample to perform a simple write/read on an FTDI device using the D2XX driver. Assumes there is a working FTDI device with a suitable loopback connector on the cable


 Nu nekādīgi nenāk prātā - kas tas par "Loopback connector"   ::  
Būsu pateicīgs, ja paskaidrosiet!

----------


## binary

Loopback connector ir tāds konektors, kuram viss, kas saistīts ar tx (sūtīšanu) ir pievienots pie rx (saņemšanas). Visu jau priekšā pasaka pats nosaukums "loopback". Kad sūtīsi datus, saņemsi tos pašus atpakaļ (protams, ja viss strādās).

----------

